# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  نحوه محاسبه قیمت نرم افزار بر اساس نظام مهندسی

## mohammad-j

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان
اینو  برا دوستانی گذاشتم که خیلی استاندارد مکی خواهند کار کنند
بر اساس سال 1387

1- فرمول محاسبه :


2- جدول ضریب های شغلی


3- جدول هزینه ها
http://s3.tinypic.com/2emkhp1.jpg

4- فرمول نرمال سازی قیمت بر اساس کارفرما
http://s3.tinypic.com/nvvbfc.jpg

----------


## m.hamidreza

آقا واسه این یه مثال میتونی بزنی ؟ اون جدول هزینه ها نقشش چیه ؟ 
فرمول نرمالسازی قیمت یعنی همیشه بین 1/3 تا 1/5 قیمت رو کاهش میده؟! نفهمیدم اینو!
reference این قیمت گذاری رو کجا میتونم پیدا کنم؟ وب سایتی، بخشنامه ای چیزی هست؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.این قیمتی که بدست میاد ساعتی هست؟ واحدش چی هست؟

----------


## amin_alexi

مقاله کامل که شرکت ثنارای در این مورد ارایه داده رو مینوتی بزاری واسه همه بچه ها من مال سال 82 رو دارم

----------


## hamzehsh

سلام
اين لينكها فيلتر شده اند يا وجود ندارند.
اگر دسترسي داريد ميشه هزينه هاي امسال رو برام بگذاريد ممنون

----------


## mohsen22

قیمتهای سال ۹۲ با احتساب تورم چنده؟!

----------


## kazem235

> قیمتهای سال ۹۲ با احتساب تورم چنده؟!


اگه قرار باشه به نرخ تورم قیمت گذاری بشه،باید به صورت لحظه ای مثل دلار و طلا لحظه ای قیمت گذاری بشه.

----------

